

Ask HN: A Hacker News site for musicians? - boringkyle

As HN is to hackers, is there a site for musicians?
======
zethus
Not exactly what you're looking for, but if you're in NYC check this out:
<http://monthlymusichackathon.org/>

~~~
boringkyle
Thanks, I'm from Toronto. I was curious to see some comments before I
constrained my question to the following. The site should, like HN, help you:

    
    
      - Keep up to date with industry news
        (e.g. record labels and producers would read it daily)
    
      - Improve your chops
        (much like the technical coding articles)
    
      - Provide a community
        (but not in the sense of YouTube or MySpace)
        i.e. more signal, less noise; perhaps deliberately small.
    

It's something I would like to see someone build. The closest I have right now
are trade magazines.

